# Overmedicated!!!!



## jjp061910 (Dec 22, 2010)

I just got my second round of labs back, and my numbers are ALL over the place. My doc diagnosed me in the begining with hashimotos, and refused an endo referral. Here are my numbers,

3/17/2010

Component	Your Value	Standard Range	Units	Flag
TSH (REFLEXIVE)	3.69	0.40 - 5.00	uIU/mL

12/18/2010

Component	Your Value	Standard Range	Units	Flag
TSH (REFLEXIVE)	2.71	0.40 - 5.00	uIU/mL

Component	Your Value	Standard Range	Units	Flag
THYROGLOBULIN AUTOANTIBODIES	1194.0	0.0 - 40.0	IU/mL	H
THYROID PEROXIDASE AB	336.0	0.0 - 35.0	IU/mL	H

03/22/2011

Component	Your Value	Standard Range	Units	Flag
TSH (REFLEXIVE)	0.01	0.40 - 5.00	uIU/mL	L

Component	Your Value	Standard Range	Units	Flag
THYROGLOBULIN AUTOANTIBODIES	1723.0	0.0 - 40.0	IU/mL	H
THYROID PEROXIDASE AB	328.0	0.0 - 35.0	IU/mL	H

Component	Your Value	Standard Range	Units	Flag
FREE T4	1.7	0.7 - 1.5	ng/dL	H

I also had an ultrasound done in December, and there were no nodules or anything of concern.

I just worry now due to the LOW tsp and elevated t4 that graves might be in the picture too. I was taking 25 mcgs of levothriod, now my doc says just to take every other day, but I would rather stop all together. I just want my levels somewhat normal, my husband and I have been trying to concive for almost a year now and I'm pretty sure this could be thereof of that problem.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Thyroid hormone treatment does not treat antibodies, and obviously you have quite a lot of those. I wouldn't say graves is an issue, unless you have been specifically tested and have TSI (thyroid stimulating antibodies).

If those are your new labs on 25 mcg of levothryoxine....you are hyper due to the medication and the least you should do is go to every other day or perhaps stop completely. You don't post your free T4 or T3 from before, but your TSH was pretty normal before you started on meds. It's likely that you don't need replacement medication if these labs are the result.

Drug induced hyperthyroidism isn't going to help you conceive either.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jjp061910 said:


> I just got my second round of labs back, and my numbers are ALL over the place. My doc diagnosed me in the begining with hashimotos, and refused an endo referral. Here are my numbers,
> 
> 3/17/2010
> 
> ...


It would appear that you are now in hyper-land. It would have been extra good if the doctor would have ordered FREE T3 which is your active hormone.

Your Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab are suspiciously high. In my mind, this is not a good thing.

Cancer and hyper often are found together. Something is not right here.

Please read this information and ask your doctor for RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.) Ultrasounds have their limitations.

Thyroglobulin Ab http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

Please let me know what you think of my comment.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## jjp061910 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the responses! I have been frustrated because this is the FIRST time my doc has run any of the T4 or T3 tests. I have submitted my request of the endo I want to see, I am just waiting to hear back from my doctor for the go ahead.

My OB now wants me to start a treatment to bump up my progestrone (sp?) because I just found out today that those homornes are not where they should be either. I faxed my labs to my OB, it makes me wonder if its my thyroid throwing those numbers as well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jjp061910 said:


> Thanks for the responses! I have been frustrated because this is the FIRST time my doc has run any of the T4 or T3 tests. I have submitted my request of the endo I want to see, I am just waiting to hear back from my doctor for the go ahead.
> 
> My OB now wants me to start a treatment to bump up my progestrone (sp?) because I just found out today that those homornes are not where they should be either. I faxed my labs to my OB, it makes me wonder if its my thyroid throwing those numbers as well.


Hi! Maybe it would wise to wait on that stuff until you get the thyroid straightened out? Some of these things are the domino effect.

Has your doctor commented about the high titers of Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

jjp061910 said:


> Thanks for the responses! I have been frustrated because this is the FIRST time my doc has run any of the T4 or T3 tests. I have submitted my request of the endo I want to see, I am just waiting to hear back from my doctor for the go ahead.
> 
> My OB now wants me to start a treatment to bump up my progestrone (sp?) because I just found out today that those homornes are not where they should be either. I faxed my labs to my OB, it makes me wonder if its my thyroid throwing those numbers as well.


You need to know that estrogens bind thyroid hormone, but progesterones stimulate it--ie, these would make your thyroid numbers even lower than they are now.

It really would be wise to discuss discontinuing the thyroid medication and waiting a few weeks if you are to begin hormone therapy so that your levels can come back into normal range.


----------

